# Bull Red from Palafox Pier



## Benniwise (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm a new poster but have been frequenting the forum for quite a while. 



Well yesterday I went down to the pier and caught a fairly nice Bull Red. 



Mostly people were catching white trout. I was just floating a cig out at the end. Then my rod bend and reel exploded. You all know the feeling. Well after 30 mins I pulled it up took a few pics. We measured it, and it came in at 39 inches long and 22 inches in girth.



I released it back for someone else to catch. It was amazing feeling as that creature swim back into the darkness.














Tight lines!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome! Great looking fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice fish :clap and welcome to the forum. look forward to some more post.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and thanx for the report and pic. Nice red.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

AWESOME :takephoto, and thanks for sharing..... WELCOME! :letsdrink


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

nice red! also welcome to the forum.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish man!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I was seeing them out there while king fishing but most of them were just cruising the walls..they dont seem hungry at all.. did catch a few and some blacktips though


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice!!:clap

Thanks for the report and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice red, are their any Kings left down there?


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice red!!!Im pretty sure all the kings are gone.Probly some flounder around though,I caught one then saw a 5#r caught the otherday.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job brother! Great catch and release and welcome to the forum. I like the sig quote as well. I'm a big Into the Wild fan myself.


----------



## ILL LEGAL (Oct 29, 2008)

nice fish, seens we are on the subject of reds look at this monster. 3 mile bridge gulf breeze side, t pier, live shrimp, out going tide.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a nice black drum..they seem to be think right now around that area


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

benniwise,

Nice Fish! Welcome to the forum, You look alot like the"Oppie" in the TV show Sons of Anarchy.

Welcome andkeep the pictures coming.

Jim


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah bud thats not a redfish..


----------



## ILL LEGAL (Oct 29, 2008)

i know its a drum though. same as a red


----------



## ILL LEGAL (Oct 29, 2008)

heres a red though. 3 mile bridge, gulf breeze side, t pier, live shrimp out going tide.


----------

